# Desert Macro



## reval8r (Jul 20, 2008)

I wanted to try my hand at something in food or product photography. I decided to take a macro picture of a dessert I created. I also wanted to try something with a boarder, but really can't decide on what to do with a board. CC is welcome.


----------



## notelliot (Jul 21, 2008)

dessert*

I was expecting dunes or something.


----------



## reval8r (Jul 21, 2008)

I didn't even notice that till you pointed it out. Normally I would have had desssert. Thanks, I'll go see if I can correct it.


----------



## saltface (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd say it's too dark. The composition is nice.


----------

